

What is mathematics about? - ASquare
http://aeon.co/magazine/world-views/what-is-left-for-mathematics-to-be-about/?source=HackerNews&referrer=Anuj+Adhiya

======
colevora
Cool stuff!

~~~
ASquare
no kidding - a refreshingly different read from the usual range of topics

